# New Reese Hitch



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Came across this new Reese hitch that is (admittedly) copied after the Equil-i-zer, but seems to be an improvement due to friction material that has been added to the sliding WD bars. So, check it out:

http://www.etrailer.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...ategory_Code=WD

This hitch will set you back about $400, which is about $50 less than a Reese trunnion style WD setup including the HP dual cam. Also, this can handle a 14,000 pound trailer with 1,400 pound tongue weight.

Guess all you Equil-i-zer guys will be ditching them and getting the Reese version, huh?









Bill


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

This does look like a blatant copy of Equalizer's patented system.







Contrary to your post, this doesn't appear to be a "Reese" product, but an amalgamation of several brands: Reese, Draw-Tite and Hidden Hitch bundled together under the "etrailer" name.

Looking at the pictures, I would be concerned with their trailer bracket design; the one vertical screw and the thin bracket material doesn't give me confidence that it will hold in place against the sway or turning forces.

In my experience , I don't see how this can improve on Equalizer's design since I have ZERO sway now. How can you improve on that?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

GoVols said:


> This does look like a blatant copy of Equalizer's patented system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto

I don't like the brackets

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Reese, Draw-Tite, and Hidden Hitch are all owned by the same parent company, and if you look in the parts cataloges, most of their systems are identical, and interchangable, so this could be a Reese product. Although a search of all three corporate web sites produced no results for the Pro Series SC, and the "etrailer" name on the spring bars does promote some doubt as to this being an actual Reese product. It makes you wonder...

It does appear to be a knock off of the Equal-i-zer brand hitch. I wonder if the patent expired?

Not having owned an Equal-i-zer, I can compare them...and besides, it's tough to compare through a photo anyway.

We'll have to watch this one.

Tim


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I wonder if the patent expired?


could be........ makes me wonder when that Hensley patent expires???


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Guess all you Equil-i-zer guys will be ditching them and getting the Reese version, huh?


Yep, I'm running right out to replace my equal-i-zer with...............the same thing









Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

camping479 said:


> > Guess all you Equil-i-zer guys will be ditching them and getting the Reese version, huh?
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm running right out to replace my equal-i-zer with...............the same thing
> ...


Yep running down to the store right now to get one







Looking at that head I think I will stay with the proven better built Equal-i-zer. The head is held together with welds, the bars look thinner, the L brackets have welds on them too the whole thing looks weaker. I would be concerned if this hitch would be strong enough. Sense they are about the same price I would think you would be better off with the Original proven one. Just my opinion


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That hitch is in a Reese add on pg 27 of the "RV VIEW" magazine April 2007 issue (sent out by Camping World). Interestingly, the add lists 3 setups:

"Good" - Pro Series SC 
"Better" - WDH with friction sway
"Best" - Dual Cam HP

Not exactly a great endorsement of the product since Reese is advertising a standard friction setup over it. hmmm...


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I was coming back to correct my earlier post, but Nathan beat me to it. I saw the same add in the RV View magazine this evening. I would guess that Reese positions this Equalizer knock-off in their "stack" of products -- less desireable than an old-style friction bar -- to drive business away from Equalizer and to their top line Strait-Line system. After all, why would you buy a system 'less' desireable and more expensive than the old-style friction sway bar?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The head is held together with welds, the bars look thinner, the L brackets have welds on them too the whole thing looks weaker. I would be concerned if this hitch would be strong enough. Sense they are about the same price I would think you would be better off with the Original proven one. Just my opinion smile.gif


Are you referring to the hitch draw bar, that the ball attaches too? To me it looks like the standard Reese Trunnion hitch head, and I can assure you, welds or not, it is quite sturdy. I can't speak for the rest of the hitch, but that head is solid. I figure if welding is strong enough for aircraft carriers, submarines and battleships, then it should be fine for the hitch head.

As far as the ad's themselves, there seems to be some difference between the RV View ad, and the etrailer ad. The etrailer ad states the following:



> This system is topped in sway performance by only the Strait-Line System (# 66074).


 I didn't see the RV View ad yet, so I can't speak for that, but I would say there is a typo somewhere.

Either way, I'm sure that the Equal-i-zer types aren't going to run out and buy one, and the only thing I'll be trading my Strait-Line in for is orange and cost $3000, so all this discussion is moot.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> As far as the ad's themselves, there seems to be some difference between the RV View ad, and the etrailer ad. The etrailer ad states the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, should we be conspiracy theorists and assume that the difference in the ads is that one is trying to sell this product and the other isn't??








I understand why etrailer would say it is great, but I don't understand why Reese doesn't. Oh well I'm keeping my straight line anyway.


----------

